# Another D750 issue



## N1kon1k (Apr 2, 2017)

so today I got up 3:30am drove up to a place to photograph the sunrise.... had to hike 3-4 miles to this place finally got there... great sunrise, everything looked awesome...

Set my D750 in my tripod.... go to turn the camera on and immediately "BOOM" 
I get a ERR code on it... tried to switch to live view and nothing.... pressed shutter and nothing... 

I can't change anything on camera because the screen is not lighting up... 

Camera is not focusing on anything... even in broad day light!

Camera is not even 1year old... 

Tried to look on the issue and seems like there is an issue with shutter getting stuck open? But would that disable the screen completely?

Can anyone shine some light on this subject? 

Please shed some light on this subject as I will be having to claim my innocence to Nikon tomorrow lol


----------



## Derrel (Apr 2, 2017)

How is the battery? Can you check the Battery Life Cycle status in the menu? Do you have "juice"?

What is the lens type and model? Is the lens set to minimjum aperture setting (f/16 or f/22)? Is the ERR there with a G-series lens?


----------



## N1kon1k (Apr 2, 2017)

Battery is at 100%... 
based on what I found online for possible easy fixes 

I tried replacing the battery with a spare one also fully charged at 100%

Tried swapping memory cards
Swapping lenses that have never been a problem before
24-120mm f4 G
70--300mm F4.5 f5.6 G 

Only small screen on top works... LCD doesn't light up ... completely black


----------



## jsecordphoto (Apr 2, 2017)

I had this happen to a d750 and had the camera replaced because of a manufacturer error. Shutter got stuck half open while running timelapse. I bought my camera through a New England camera store that always takes good care of me, so I ended up having a brand new 750 in my hands later that day


----------



## N1kon1k (Apr 2, 2017)

jsecordphoto said:


> I had this happen to a d750 and had the camera replaced because of a manufacturer error. Shutter got stuck half open while running timelapse. I bought my camera through a New England camera store that always takes good care of me, so I ended up having a brand new 750 in my hands later that day


I wish it was that simple for me... lol ... bought mine at Best Buy... called them and they said well you never bought our warranty so you have to call the manufacturer... 

Did your screen work at all during this issue? 
I can't change anything not even manually like ISO, WB, Fstop. Nothing


----------



## jsecordphoto (Apr 2, 2017)

N1kon1k said:


> jsecordphoto said:
> 
> 
> > I had this happen to a d750 and had the camera replaced because of a manufacturer error. Shutter got stuck half open while running timelapse. I bought my camera through a New England camera store that always takes good care of me, so I ended up having a brand new 750 in my hands later that day
> ...



To be honest, I don't remember. But yeah, that's why I never buy camera gear from places like Best Buy. Chances are they would've found a reason this is your fault rather than cover it under warranty anyway...


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 2, 2017)

Actually BestBuy in my area stands behind the extended warranty.I had a $200.00 sharp microwave fail just outside the manufacture warranty and If I recall the extended warranty I took on it was like $25.00.I brought it in to the store with no receipt and no box. They looked for my information in the computer and found it then geek squad told me its not worth the cost of fixing so go pick out another microwave of equal value or greater so I did a left with a new microwave on the extended plain.


----------



## Vtec44 (Apr 2, 2017)

So Cal Nikon repair center is pretty easy.  You fill out a form with the serial number and send it in.  I usually get mine back about a week and I've sent numerous cameras in for services before.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Apr 2, 2017)

I had that happen to me. I was freaking out because it was before a wrestling match I was supposed to be covering.

It's like the camera was stuck mid picture. So I pressed the shutter button all the way down to take a photo anyway, and after that the error went away.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 2, 2017)

I am wondering if the mirror and the shutter are out of synchronization, as if the mirror got released, but the shutter did not fire, Or if the shutter is open, and the mirror is down. As I said--wondering if the two are out of synchronization?

Can you possibly try to move the mirror either UP, or down, and see if a shutter release press will bring then fire the shutter?

Not sure about this: BE CAREFUL, and do anything very gently. Otherwise...sounds like it needs to go to Melville, CA for repairs.

If you take it to BestBuy, speak to *a manager* about THEM sending it in to Nikon for warranty service.


----------



## Mashburn (Apr 3, 2017)

Less than a year. You should be able to take it to Nikon. 

Yes you ship it, yes it takes times, but yes it gets fixed/replaced. 

Sent from my XT1650 using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## goodguy (Apr 3, 2017)

Send it the Nikon and be done with it.
BTW this is why I have 2 cameras (actually 3) so if one craps out I have back up


----------



## N1kon1k (Apr 4, 2017)

Thanks everyone for all your input... I didn't want to mess with the camera since I don't know much about the inside of it... I kept reading saying that cameras are very sensitive to many things and I didn't want to void the warranty by tempering with it.... 

Decided to call them as said previously... they attempted to troubleshoot the error by making me press the buttons with green dots and needless to say...  within 2 minutes they gave up and said... "send it in and we will look at it... you should be covered since it's less than a year old... 

Just sent it today so hopefully I will get it in about 3 weeks (that's what I was told) 

They also said I can keep track of it by logging in and seeing the status... in the meantime fingers crossed and plenty of time to learn a lot more on how to post process


----------



## goodguy (Apr 4, 2017)

N1kon1k said:


> Thanks everyone for all your input... I didn't want to mess with the camera since I don't know much about the inside of it... I kept reading saying that cameras are very sensitive to many things and I didn't want to void the warranty by tempering with it....
> 
> Decided to call them as said previously... they attempted to troubleshoot the error by making me press the buttons with green dots and needless to say...  within 2 minutes they gave up and said... "send it in and we will look at it... you should be covered since it's less than a year old...
> 
> ...


They say 3 weeks but in most cases it will be far less then that.
Good luck, sorry your D750 broke but Im sure you will get it as good as new as Nikon never go the cheap route when they fix their customers cameras. Had few items with Nikon and always got the equipment as good as new.
Lots you can say about Nikon but their service is impeccable in my experience!


----------



## N1kon1k (Apr 4, 2017)

Thanks... Glad to hear that because on the reviews I was reading? Not all were good reviews with what they were calling "grey area warranty "  
  I just hope that with all the Notorious problems with the D750 (flare,shutter being stuck) that I won't be reviewing this issue when I'm out of warranty... 

All I can do is wait for now and hope that the camera will be problem free when it comes back... I Invested my money on Nikon because of their quality so I just hope not to be disappointed...


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 4, 2017)

I just came across this thread.  I'm glad you got yours taken care of.

I have a D750 and a D500 both from BestBuy (also my previous D7000).  When I got my D500 I started testing it with my studio equipment, and lighting gear.  The Yongnuo 622N-TX flash controller was not compatible with the D500.  The camera would ERR, and shutter would get stuck.  It drove me crazy until I realized it was the TX unit.  ==> Nikon D500 / Yongnuo 622N-TX incompatibilities

I have to say, that is the most nerve racking camera episode I've ever had.  
Having a new $2,000 camera body just stop working just makes you want to pull out your hair and go running and screaming down the block.

At least I've used Nikon's repair facilities a couple times now and they were fairly fast both times - Nikon d600 oil splatter /shutter replacement and D600 lens mount replacement.


----------



## N1kon1k (Apr 4, 2017)

Much appreciated... thank you... my first camera was a D5100 that thing is built like a tank.... shot it in really heat waves... below freezing temperatures and always ran like a kitten... So yes I definitely agree with you... When I got the error code on my D750 let's just say I wasn't too happy at the moment... specially after a long ride and almost a 4 mile hike to the spot... lol... 

I know electronics fail but 6 months into it and this happened! Let's just say I was glad I had that hike... I'm sure if people heard my voice it was so far away it sounded like an angel whispering bad words


----------



## DGMPhotography (Apr 4, 2017)

N1kon1k said:


> Much appreciated... thank you... my first camera was a D5100 that thing is built like a tank.... shot it in really heat waves... below freezing temperatures and always ran like a kitten... So yes I definitely agree with you... When I got the error code on my D750 let's just say I wasn't too happy at the moment... specially after a long ride and almost a 4 mile hike to the spot... lol...
> 
> I know electronics fail but 6 months into it and this happened! Let's just say I was glad I had that hike... I'm sure if people heard my voice it was so far away it sounded like an angel whispering bad words



My first camera was a D5100, and my next one was the 750, just like you!!  

And I, too, have been disappointed with the 750's errors. Never had an issue with my 5100.


----------



## dnlphoto (Apr 9, 2017)

I had my shutter on the D750 stuck the first time and gave me an error feedback. I cleared it by turning the camera off/on and was able to use the camera for a few more months with the problem happened more frequently. Then one day I can no longer clear the message by turning the camera on and off so I took off the lens and noticed the shutter curtains were all entangled. 

I sent the camera back to Nikon (using Nikon Professional Service) and was able to get a free brand new shutter replaced. I think it was one of the batches that had the recall.

Check your serial number to see if yours is under recall. I wouldn't mess with anything if it is still under warranty.


----------



## N1kon1k (Apr 10, 2017)

Thanks for the input... it's there as we speak... just waiting on any news or perhaps a return date in the meantime... I checked the recall on the website, I entered the serial and it said my camera did not have any recall issued... hopefully I'll get it back in about a week or two... just sucks to have this happen since photography is my way to unwind every weekend


----------



## dnlphoto (Apr 11, 2017)

I hope you can get it fixed for free or at least at a reasonable cost. 

I know what you mean. Photography and powerlifting have always been great outlets for me lol. 

Well, keep us posted once they tell you problems.


----------

